# Stupid things you thought were true: World Version!



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 22, 2008)

This is like the one in the General Pokemon Discussion section, except its for everything.

-If you eat Gushers your head turns into a fruit, but only if you ate the _magic_ ones. Not the normal ones.
-Teachers live at school
-Kansas is black and white (the Wizard of Oz movie)
-You can get sucked down the drain in a bathtub


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 22, 2008)

-If you eat pop rocks and drink pop, you'll die
-The world is flat
-Mom's know everything
-Dad's know nothing
-I'm a girl

There's probably more, but I'll post those once I can remember.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 22, 2008)

That the clouds held all of the oxygen in the world, and that when we ran out of clouds, we would all die due to asphyxiation

Yes, I seriously thought that at one point in my life x.x


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2008)

Mushrooms grew from cow poop. My mom told me that when I was little. I've hated them ever since.

And forks could go through your hand and kill you. I was afraid of forks for weeks. My brother told me that when I was about seven.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 22, 2008)

- A tree on a hill visible from my window was a monster. (Really though, that _was_ one scary-ass tree.)
- Sex was just kissing in bed. (That's all they ever showed on TV!)
... or kissing in a hot tub. (I don't remember why it was that specifically.)
- When you got old, your hair turned gray, then white. When it turned white all over you died. 
- Once you beat a video game, you could never, ever play that game again. 
- I accidentally ripped the tag off a pillow once, and you know how it always says something about that being illegal? I started crying because I thought policemen would come in and check our pillows and my parents would go to jail. D: 

I'm sure I have more.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2008)

When I was young I had a book called "Charlie Brown's 'Cyclopedia to the Human Body" that talked about... the human body. At the beginning it talked about babies, and while I don't remember the exact quote, the general message was "when a male-specific sperm and a female-specific egg get together, a baby forms". They _conviently forgot to mention_ how the two get together. Young mind went "it happens when they kiss!" because a. that's a sign of love anyway and b. I was born the year my parents got married (so I assumed it was the wedding kiss).

... yeah.


----------



## octobr (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought the sperm went outta the penis and into the vagina through underwear and pajamas.

The kid books never tell you anything past SPERM + EGG = BABIES.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 22, 2008)

If you ate Honeycombs you would turn into one of those things on TV.
Sex was just being naked in bed
There was an evil thing like the Green Goblin in the basement

There are more I'll remember later.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 22, 2008)

I used to think the world was black and white before colour tv and photographs

I have no idea where the fuck I got that one from but I believed it untill I was like
nine.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought the vice-president and the president were best friends. Logic: imagine if you get elected. Who do you like to spend time with the most? Your best friend, so you make him vice-prez since you'll be spending a lot of time together.
DUH
At least I found out more people thought this :T

Also that cows with different colours gave different kinds of milk. White cows = normal milk, black and white cows = coffee with milk, black cows = coffee, white and brown cows = chocolate milk, etc.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 22, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Also that cows with different colours gave different kinds of milk. White cows = normal milk, black and white cows = coffee with milk, black cows = coffee, white and brown cows = chocolate milk, etc.


You thought that too?

In my case, it was, "Brown cows gave Chocolate milk. All other cows gave Normal milk"

Of course, back then, I only knew of Brown cows and White cows with Black splotches...

Why am I capitalizing colours and the kinds of milk?


----------



## Flareth (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought that you could go through the TV to the show.
I thought the Taco Bell Dog actually talked
The MGM lion would eat me...


----------



## spaekle (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I was terrified of the Kool-Aid man and Chunky Beef Soup, because they both came crashing through walls on their commercials. D:

I also saw the veins on my wrist one day and thought I'd colored on myself.

...and I got scared of going down the drain after I saw that one episode of Rugrats.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2008)

Flareth said:


> I thought that you could go through the TV to the show.


My sister believed this. I came home from school one day and found her jumping at the TV to try and get in the show she was watching. xD


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 22, 2008)

Just remember another one:

Due to more somewhat poor night vision, things seemed to move as my eyes were trying to focus. As such, I thought the animals in my Babe (You know, the movie about the pig) poster were alive and trying to talk to me D:

Oddly enough, it calmed me down :D I talked back to them! :D


----------



## PK (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to think little midgets lived inside my computer and made it work. Seriously, untill I was like, 8.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Just remember another one:
> 
> Due to more somewhat poor night vision, things seemed to move as my eyes were trying to focus. As such, I thought the animals in my Babe (You know, the movie about the pig) poster were alive and trying to talk to me D:
> 
> Oddly enough, it calmed me down :D I talked back to them! :D


 Yeah, the Justin poster in my sister's room blinked and moved his mouth. I was freaked.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 23, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> ...and I got scared of going down the drain after I saw that one episode of Rugrats.


I'm not the only one? :D?

Well that's the only thing I can remember.

Well except that when I was 5 I thought the bolts on the toilet were alive... >_>


----------



## ChronaMew (Jul 23, 2008)

- Moms magically get babies when they REALLY want them and dads don't have a say in the matter.
- Steve actually did go to college and left Blue with Joe.
- The pencils we were given were still made with the poisonous lead. I panicked when I chewed on the point instead of the eraser. D:


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 23, 2008)

ChronaMew said:


> - Moms magically get babies when they REALLY want them and dads don't have a say in the matter.
> - Steve actually did go to college and left Blue with Joe.
> - The pencils we were given were still made with the poisonous lead. I panicked when I chewed on the point instead of the eraser. D:


What did happen to Steve, then?


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 23, 2008)

1) Babies come from kissing in bed.
2) The world was black and white and one day someone invented colour. That's why old TV shows are black and white. When whoever it was invented colour it was like they were mixing something around in test tubes and then it exploded and everything was in colour from then on.
3) Taps make water.
4) The sea has a plug.
5) Father Christmas.
6) Easter Bunny.
7) The internet was a secret place that you were only allowed to go if you were good. (now I go on it every day no matter how I behave)
8) That all history that happened before I was born was fictional.
9) Australia is spelled with an 'o'
10) All GameBoy Colours were yellow


I could go on all day.


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> 1) Babies come from kissing in bed.
> *Don't we all think that way?*
> 2) The world was black and white and one day someone invented colour. That's why old TV shows are black and white. When whoever it was invented colour it was like they were mixing something around in test tubes and then it exploded and everything was in colour from then on.
> *That has got to be one of the most amusing ideas ever.*
> ...


I have no funny things I thought.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh. Back when I was little and believed in Santa and God and all that nice stuff, I thought that Santa and God were friends, and God told Santa who the good kids and the bad kids were. That's how Santa got his list. :D


----------



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeah..I think I thought Blue was a guy...and was dating Magenta...maybe...


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 23, 2008)

11) I thought Road Runners were fictional
12) When I found out that they weren't I thought that they went 'meep meep'.

Also when  was small I constantly got mixed up between:
1) Australia and Africa
2) Barbecue and cucumber
3) Spaghetti and 'busgeti', whatever that is.
4) Acne and Acme (the company that Wyle E Coyote bought from)
5) Asthma and eczema.
6) Guitar and whatever that word is for snot that sounds like it (begins with a c I think)
7) Musical instrument at a church and the stuff inside your body that keeps you alive
8) The letters r and v (don't ask)
9) The words race and queue (don't ask)

I could go on all day.
Again.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought the sole use for an anvil was to drop it on Wile E Coyote's head. :P


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yes, that too.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 23, 2008)

-You know how priests say, "You may kiss the bride"? When the bride and groom kissed, I thought that it meant that the man had transferred something to the woman that meant that when they agreed on having kids, they could have kids now. That's what Disney made it look like, so I thought it must be true.
-If you get married, that was FOREVER. I grew up on a farm and learned about mating for life before I learned about divorce.
-They didn't have electricity in the fifties. The world was also only as old as the oldest person I'd met.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 23, 2008)

that i'd have to _sprint_ out of the bathroom because the flush on the toilet was an evil incarnate lion from hell that wanted to eat me.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't actually remember anything of what I thought was true and wasn't; all I know is that I had a WHOLE BUNCH of them.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 23, 2008)

I also thought that a boy and girl could be identical twins as long as they wore the same clothes. XP


----------



## Jetx (Jul 23, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> -You can get sucked down the drain in a bathtub


I used to panic _so much_ when I was young and my parents drained the bath with me still in it. xD


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to think that cats were Santa's spies, and they'd tell him if you were naughty. xD


----------



## Minish (Jul 23, 2008)

Bah, I have LOADS but I can't think of them all right now.


 Little people were inside your body, making things work. I used to half-believe that there were a group of them who were only hired to push spit from a bucket into my mouth every so often, and I thought my mouth was on one of those constant rolling surfaces (can't recall the name), and my teeth were all in a big single-form line waiting for bits of food to come along, and then more people pushed the teeth down to digest the food. XD Blame this absolutely insane encyclopedia I have (I read it so much it's fallen to pieces).
 Loads of words, that I think are pronounced one way because I've only read them, and never heard anyone say them. Like 'adolescence', 'fatigue' and absolutely loads more I can't remember right now.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to be a pretty cynical kid and didn't believe most of what adults told me - some of which was actually false "if you eat apple seeds, a tree will grow inside you", others that I probably should have listened to "the glass-fronted furnace is hot. Don't put your hand on it".

Uuh, the only things I can think of are Santa (I never had the Easter Bunny/Tooth Fairy, though) and that animals could talk, but would only do so when humans weren't around. I remember being really little and trying to persuade my next-door neighbours cat to talk to me. X3

Oh, and that everyone spoke English. When we went on holiday to, say, Spain, all the Spanish people would talk in gibberish for the two weeks we were there to confuse me, and then go back to English when I left. I was a pretty egotistical kid.

And I figured that if I could hear what people on TV were saying through the speakers, I thought that if I said stuff to them through the TV speakers, they'd be able to hear me. I was so disappointed when I discovered that didn't work.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 23, 2008)

Well...
I can't think of anything, but I know my mom thinks that the computer is games and nothing more. Which is why she's so evil about me spending so much time here.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 23, 2008)

- Y'know those flaps on aeroplane wings which open during landing? When I was small, I used to think that they stored crates of beer bottles under those flaps. That's what it looked like, anyway.

- In video games, those areas beyond where you could go actually DID exist in the game. So, the railway line between Kanto and Johto did all exist, just that you couldn't reach it.

- All women peed standing up.

- Australia was in Europe.

- Canada was part of America.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 23, 2008)

I remember more:
1) That all tiny things in the wall, like screws or holes were hiding tiny cameras that the teachers spied on you through to see if you were good outside school.
2) You have to have at least five people say 'hello' 'good morning' 'good night' etc. every day otherwise you'll die the following night.
3) The things like in the episode of the Simpsons when Homer went into the 3rd dimension could really happen.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 24, 2008)

I also thought if you ate Gushers, your head would turn into a fruit.

...
-I also thought a Thesaurus was a Dinosaur.
-You could spell Beetles (the bug) with an A or an E - it was like colour and color. I spent like 5 years writing about the eating and mating habits of Beatles. x_x
-Babies happened randomly. Like, they just happened.
-Appliances were alive (blame the Brave Little Toaster). I tried not to treat my non-living things harshly.
-Russia and the Soviet Union were the same thing.

There's a lot more but I can't recall them. I know the Beetle/Beatle thing made me feel stupid, though.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 24, 2008)

When I was 6 or so, I thought there was a world in the clouds where Bipedal cats lived called "Catworld", and some of them had superpowers. I thought I was one of these super powered ones turned into a human by Dark Kitten (The big evil bad guy.)

......

._.;

Later I ditched this theory, bended the story and thought I was one of these Super powered cats but also Spongebob Squarepants' wife.

Then Planktons' wife.

Eef. ._.;


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought I was a fairy that had been banished to the human world. XD Haha, I was an idiot. Oh, and the tv was a portal to a new world that opened at night.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, I remember making an idea for a Spiongebob Squarepants movie.....(This was years before it came out) and it involved the Powerpuff Girls...xDDDD


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 24, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> Mushrooms grew from cow poop. My mom told me that when I was little. I've hated them ever since.


...that _is_ true. =D


----------



## Darksong (Jul 24, 2008)

I remembered one. My sister used to think that if you were facing one way, left and right were normal, but when you turned around, they were reversed; for example:

<left  ^ right>
The arrow shows which way we were facing.
<left V right>

So, the right was on our left and the left was on our right in diagram 2. Try it out.
Yeah. Dumb, huh? XD


----------



## Fredie (Jul 24, 2008)

My mother told me that all the bees died in the winter and came back to life in the summer also I was told that there were sharks in my nearest swimming pool so I didn't go swimming for over 3 months, they are the only ones I can remember but I'm sure there are more.


----------



## @lex (Jul 24, 2008)

That everything is alive to some extent. Heck, I believe that even today, so maybe that doen't go here.

Since I can only ever see the world from my own perspective, everybody else are blind. I mean, I will never, ever get proof that other people actually _can_ see, right?

Police'd get you if you watched a movie which is suitable for older ages than yours...

Midnight is dark, scary and horrible (I have more experience now...).


I also confused Russia with Germany (in Swedish, they sound kinda similar), and Asia with Africa...

Hm... there's probably more, but I can't think of anything...

And Santa Claus is real and you know it.



			
				goldenquagsire said:
			
		

> Canada was part of America.


...but... uh... actually...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 24, 2008)

If I wished really hard I could freeze time so that my parents would never die and I'd stay little and carefree forever.

Welp,


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 25, 2008)

@lex said:


> Since I can only ever see the world from my own perspective, everybody else are blind. I mean, I will never, ever get proof that other people actually _can_ see, right?


I can see. Is that proof?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to think God was real.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 25, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> I used to think God was real.


But he IS real!

See? His Profile :D

...I couldn't help myself...

Anyways, um, another stupid thing... That chocolate dough chocolate chip cookies were made of cow crap >.> My brother managed to get them all to himself until my parents told me otherwise...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to think that if I spun around really really fast that I could fly like a helicopter into the clouds.

I also thought that on windy days, I would get blown away and fall into a volcano. =(


----------



## Erika (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to think FMC was a boy.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 25, 2008)

Icalasari said:
			
		

> But he IS real!
> 
> See? His Profile :D
> 
> ...I couldn't help myself...


What made me chuckle was "God has not yet made any friends. Befriend God?"

haha@religion, your deity hasn't got any mates


----------



## Autumn (Jul 25, 2008)

@lex said:


> Since I can only ever see the world from my own perspective, everybody else are blind. I mean, I will never, ever get proof that other people actually _can_ see, right?


So other people _do_ have perspectives! :o

Anyway. *tries to think of other stuff she thought* Well, I used to pronounce words wrongly, does that help? xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 25, 2008)

Also when I was little and people asked me 'Vladimir what do you want to be when you grow up' I was all 'I wanna be a baker! So that I can eat sweets and cakes all day and get fat and lazy'

LOOK AT THAT DREAM COME TRUE


----------



## Abufi (Jul 25, 2008)

i thought pumpkin pie was the most terrifying thing in the whole world when i was little
i... i have no idea why ok something had to be wrong with me

for a short period of time i believed that if you didn't get off the escalator the split second you reached the top/bottom of it, you'd get sucked into wherever the steps seem to vanish into.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 25, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> What made me chuckle was "God has not yet made any friends. Befriend God?"
> 
> haha@religion, your deity hasn't got any mates


I've no sympathy for him. If he wants friends he can create some. XD


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 25, 2008)

No. This is God's profile.

~I was half-boy (Now I know that definitely isn't true... PHISICALLY >:D)
~If you threw a paper airplane into a fan then it would start snowing
~Poop was caused by alien embryo that lived off your intestines
~That the little "stick" on the model of the human body that my grandpa gave me was just a mistake (it was a guy, by the way)
~That babies came out of your belly button

I used to get _so_ freaked out when I was little because I was convinced that ghosts could just float into your room while you were sleeping and possess your boogers and suffocate you with them.

o.O Amazingly enough, I had no older siblings to tell me this stuff, and my mom never told me it. I came up with it all by myself *is proud*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, right, I have another:

When I was five I used to put things down my shirt (like the plastic food that comes with the toy kitchen sets) and they'd come out the other end of my shirt, so I decided that if I ate one of those plastic toys it'd come out my shirt. 8D


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> ~That babies came out of your belly button


I thought the same until I was about eleven...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 25, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> No. This is God's profile.


And they say modesty is dead. It lives, shadow_lugia- in you! XD


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah. I wear clothes, thanks.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2008)

That men had both a penis and a vagina...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 25, 2008)

When I flushed the toilet I would jump up on the side of the bath because I thought the toilet would overflow.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 26, 2008)

I used to think the world was black and white because of old movies, lol.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

I used to think everybody got straight-A's and whoever didn't was beaten. Not exactly strange, but oh well.


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

Miyari said:


> That men had both a penis and a vagina...


...what?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 26, 2008)

Ah yes, I just remembered something.

When I was young, I used to think that a serial killer was someone who ate a lot of cereal. So one day I walked randomly into first grade and stated that I was a "cereal" killer to some random kid, and he asked me what that was, so I stated what I honest to God thought it was. Then apparantly it spread and all the first graders called themselves serial killers, and then the kindergarteners and preschoolers copied it ('cause we were older than them so we were role models, ya know~) until sometime in fourth grade, I think, my mom said that they were people that killed a lot of other people.

Gawd I felt so embarassed Dx


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 26, 2008)

When I was like six, I came up with the idea that life was a dream, and that dying was when the person dreaming you woke up. Which then prompted me to think: no school since I'm a dream! =D ...This idea lasted for the length of my attention span (five minutes).

I believed Santa Clause and Ronald mcDonald are evil. I still belive the second. :P And when a fake Santa Clause came to school for Christmas, I freaked out and wouldn't go to school for a month. Then my teacher came, bribed me with candy, (still six-ish at the time) and eventually got me to come back. Now, if Ronald McDonald had come to school, I probably would have still been home right now. XD


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

Stormecho said:


> I believed Santa Clause and Ronald mcDonald are evil. I still belive the second.


My friend thinks Ronald McDonald is a child molester. :D


----------



## Eifie (Jul 26, 2008)

I used to believe that when you grew up, you had to marry your sibling of the opposite gender >.<
And I believed that babies were magically formed after people got married.
And that the doctors had to cut open the mother's stomach to get the baby out.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 26, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> My friend thinks Ronald McDonald is a child molester. :D


When I was younger I thought every other man was a paedophile because I grew up in Belgium's Dutroux/Fourniret years so I was scared of going outside by myself.
I'm still a bit paranoid even though I know it's dumb :/

holy shit ptsd.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2008)

Emerald Espeon said:


> And that the doctors had to cut open the mother's stomach to get the baby out.


That's actually what had to happen when I was born. xD


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> That's actually what had to happen when I was born. xD


Same with me.

And my older sis.

And my younger sis.

I was too big (strange, cause I'm short now...), Julie was breech, and Vicki...I think they were taking a precaution with her. :D


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 26, 2008)

Stormecho said:
			
		

> When I was like six, I came up with the idea that life was a dream


You stole my three year old self's idea D:<


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 26, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Yeah. I wear clothes, thanks.


Not _that_ kind you spoon. XD


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 27, 2008)

My mother reminded me of these:

When I was four or five, I apparently went on the balcony, thinking that if I jumped off, I would sprout wings and fly XD

Also, my brother once tricked me into eating dirt, making me believe it tasted good or something O.o I was a toddler then, so it might not count, but still...


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 27, 2008)

When I was really little I thought that every state in the US spoke a different language.

If I remember more I'll add them :P


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

When I think back on it, my six-year old self had really philisophical thoughts. O_o Um, my brother tricked me into drinking Coca Cola (I hate soft drinks by saying it tasted like water. XD

I strongly believed that if you beat a game, you would get the chance to go into it. Thus, my horrible efforts of beating the Water Temple of OOT fame. I was freakin' eight, and trying to beat that thing. I fail at video games. XD


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh dear, I have a lot.

~I thought babies formed in the stomach.
~Also, moms pee babies.
~But after that, I figured out basic sex. Is it creepy that I was only four?
~I thought my subdivision was my country.
~Santa, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, and God were real.
~I was going to be a good Catholic girl.
~The world was a great place to be.
~I was going to be a pop singer.

I was a weird child.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 30, 2008)

- We would die if we weren't outside every day.
- Rats were adult mice.
- You know those light-stripe-things in the ceiling in your room that's caused by light coming through the windows when it's dark? I was scared of these, because I thought a monster lived inside them.
- Later, I thought some cat guy lived inside them. He was my friend.
- Monsters came out at 12 o'clock.
- Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy.
- Cartoons were for kids and "real-life" shows for adults
- Twins had to wear the same clothes
- The only purpose of pumpkins was to make jack-o-lanterns
- Ice cream was naturally vanilla
- Vanilla was white

Yeah, I was weird.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to think that if I missed brushing my teeth even once, they'd get rotten and fall out. The idea terrified me so much I remember going nuts at a friend's house when I had a sleepover and forgot my toothbrush (my friend's mum eventually gave me a spare one to calm me down). I'm still kinda obsessed with my oral hygiene. X3


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 31, 2008)

Just one...

Cat snacks. Made from dirt, grass, and tree bark.

I was crushed when the cat wouldn't eat them.

EDIT: Oh, and humans were basically good.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 31, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> - Cartoons were for kids and "real-life" shows for adults


Same. Also, I though until I was, I think, 13 or 14, that 



Spoiler: Swears. Hey, you don't expect them in a thread like this



Shit and Fuck meant the same thing. So, for example, if somebody said, "Fuck you", they were saying, "Go poop"... Man, it feels weird to type poop x.x


----------



## Lili (Jul 31, 2008)

I also thought... 
-That Pokemon lived on a distant planet and some guy went there, and video taped every episode. I wanted to be an astronaut for years because of that.

-Canada's favorite food was weiners(blame Ren & Stimpy).

-Fairies were real. I wrote letters to them everyday and they replied back. I kept it up until I was 10.

-People in Canada always had a pet goose or moose.

-My stuffed animals were alive, but only moved when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2008)

> Canada's favorite food was weiners(blame Ren & Stimpy).


xDDDDDDD.

On the topic of R&S...I used to think Ren was a rat...and before even watching it...I thought he was....a girl...xDDDD

Hey, the first time i saw it was like 2-3 years ago. I only really watched it since December.


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 31, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> -People in Canada always had a pet goose or moose


Hahah, except we get more polar bear jokes than that.



Also: all the people saying they thought the world was black and white a long time ago.


I'll add my own later :/


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't remember.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 1, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Same. Also, I though until I was, I think, 13 or 14, that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer "defecate", myself.

Also...


-Babies burst out of their mothers' chests
-Nothing outside of my range of vision existed


----------



## ZimD (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, where do I start....

- Santa and the Easter Bunny were real.

- Sex was kissing when you were naked. I learned when I was like four that to have a baby the guy had to put his penis in the woman's vagina but I didn't learn any more details than that. I didn't learn until I was like eight that sex was what made the baby.

- Everybody died on their 83rd birthday, unless they were killed or something. If they hadn't died until then, then they would get a huge cake, blow out the candles, but then they would die. No idea where I came up with this.

- When a baby was born it had all the male "parts" and if the couple wanted a girl then the doctor would cut it off, and it would make it a vagina.

- When Robin Williams was in Mrs. Doubtfire they had to cut off his penis to give him a vagina just for a while, but when the movie was done being filmed they glued the penis back on so it was all good.

- If you turned off the lights in your bathroom and lit two candles by the mirror, closed your eyes, and spun around thirteen times then said "Bloody Mary" three times she would come out and slash you to death. 

- If you said "Ronald McDonald" instead then there was a chance that he would come out instead and give you free burgers for your whole life, but there was also a chance that Bloody Mary would come out. I was brave enough to try this at age six, and when it didn't work I tried Bloody Mary. Then I did it in front of one of my friends to show that Bloody Mary wouldn't for me because I was better than he was at Tony Hawk's Pro Skater, and I won a three-dollar bet that I could prove I was better than he was.

- Orca whales were from Mars. This meant, of course, that all sharks were from the moon, except the hammerhead ones. They existed when scientists bred a "normal" shark with a hammer. This is my brother's fault.

- "Egg groups" existed in real life, so you could breed like a zebra and an antelope or something and you would get a baby of the female. My brother's fault.

- I had a second older sister that died when our old car died. This is my sister's fault.

- My sister that exists was lying. She got mad that the fake older sister was prettier so in the middle of the night she slit her throat with a fork. My brother's fault.

- Charlie and the Chocolate Factory was a true story, except the Oompa Loompas were actually serial killers that killed the real Oompa Loompas and disguised themself as them to kill Willy Wonka. Partly my brother's fault, partly my sister's.

- Herpes was a monster that lived at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean and had fifteen tentacles and three heads that each breathed fire, but it only would hurt you if you tried to steal its baby, Hepatitis, who was a puppy with six heads that was always sleeping. This is partly my brother's fault and partly my cousin's.



I'll post more when I think of them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 1, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> - When Robin Williams was in Mrs. Doubtfire they had to cut off his penis to give him a vagina just for a while, but when the movie was done being filmed they glued the penis back on so it was all good.


This is horrifying.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 1, 2008)

> - If you turned off the lights in your bathroom and lit two candles by the mirror, closed your eyes, and spun around thirteen times then said "Bloody Mary" three times she would come out and slash you to death.


Bloody Mary won't kill you, but the ensuing fire WILL. :3


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 1, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> - Herpes was a monster that lived at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean and had fifteen tentacles and three heads that each breathed fire, but it only would hurt you if you tried to steal its baby, Hepatitis, who was a puppy with six heads that was always sleeping.


My god, it's like Greek mythology!


----------



## Flareth (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, I forgot saying about Santa and Easter Bunny. They aren't real.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to think the toilet would eat me.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 1, 2008)

My brother used to think that there was something called "The Sneet" which ate children and only appeared when there was sleet outside.

To not be eaten you had to hide inside your bed and whisper stupid things.

I think he got the idea from me, but I was telling him that he was adopted, not that things would eat him.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 1, 2008)

Crazy Weavile said:


> My god, it's like Greek mythology!


=O It is. I'm just not sure why my brother and cousin decided to tell me that when I heard them talking about herpes and hepatitis and I asked what they were. 

I thought of some more:

- Oprah was white.

- Madonna was black.

- Tiger Woods was the name of haunted woods where people played golf but got eaten by tigers.

- I could go down the drain in the bathtub.

- If you swallowed chewing gum you died.

- Brown cows made chocolate milk.

- Pokemon were real and actually existed inside of the cartridge, but they were really really small, and when you traded them, they actually went through the link cable. 

- Cremation was digging up a dead body and setting it on fire because you hated the person.

- If you drove past a cemetary without holding your breath, you were cursed. (This is my sister's fault.)

- Songs on the radio were played live by the band in the studio.

- The singer in a band always wrote the songs.

- Clouds were made by a machine in the sky.

- There were legendary animals and shiny animals.

- Beetle was spelled Beatle.

- Dog food was made from dead dogs. (Also my sister's fault.)



...I believed way too many things.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, I thought that ripping my Pop-Tarts up into teeny bits somehow made there be more of it, so for a long time I'd have little peices of gooey ripped-up Pop-Tart for breakfast every day. :p


----------



## Espeon (Aug 3, 2008)

When I was moving from primary school to secondary school, I thought that if I didn't grow up and go through puberty, (not like that's happened at all anyway), that I would be able to stop time, and I wouldn't have to change schools and that I'd be able to keep all of my friends, just the way it was before.

...I'm still kind of upset 5 years later that this didn't work, as I'm now in near-to-no contact with half of my closest friends when I was at primary school. :<


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to think the back of the lid on the toilet had teeth. This caused me to always sit on the edge of the toilet seat. Which caused me to pee all over the floor. And I used to think that if you pulled on the hair at your scalp it would come off, and there would be different hair there. This belief came about after I saw a clown take off a wig. It cause a lot of hair pulling, both to my hair and other peoples.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

i was always very disillusioned about the world. only thing i can think of was assuming that everyone else was on par with me (meant in the least arrogant way possible).


----------



## Alexi (Aug 4, 2008)

Hahah. The good ol' days.

-I thought that if you pooed and pissed at the same time, you'd get cancer
-All mailmen had cancer 
-Gum caused cancer (I had a real fear of cancer o.O)
-Togo's (the sandwich chain) somehow = poo, so I giggled uncontrollably whenever I passed one
-All preists were pedos except mine XD
-God was real, and if you did anything bad, he'd smite you on the spot
-I was Ash Ketchum (:D)
-My dad taped my dreams so he could watch them 

Oh, and, according to my mom, I predicted the deaths of my grandparents and cats. O_O


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 4, 2008)

Alexi said:


> -All mailmen had cancer
> -My dad taped my dreams so he could watch them


These are awesome.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 5, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Oh, and, according to my mom, I predicted the deaths of my grandparents and cats. O_O


everything dies at some point, though. if you called yourself a psychic and only made predictions of death, you'd have an impeccable record.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I told her. XD


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 6, 2008)

I have one. I used to think that if I took a plane to somewhere too far away, the plane would fly into blank white space. Also the root of this was that I didn't believe there was a such thing as Arizona.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 6, 2008)

Apparently when I was around three, I thought that one day I would rule the world with the title, "Boss of the World".


----------



## Darksong (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought of another one.
I thought the correct way to say "toilet paper" was "paper toilet" XD


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to think that most of the presidents were still alive. How that came to be, I don't know.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh dear, you cannot believe all the stupid geographical things I thought (No, geography is not well taught here):

- I thought that Europe was just another word for England.

- I didn't know there was a South America, I just thought that there was only one America.

- Oh and for some reason, I thought that Donald Trump used to be a president. (Wow.)

- That the "UK" was pronounced "uck" and the US "us".

- That there were demons who watched my every move and were plotting against me. So I did the opposite of what I would normally do to throw them off. (Yes, I was a very crazy little kid.)

- That eating Gushers turned your head into a fruit. I wanted some because it looked cool. XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> - Oh and for some reason, I thought that Donald Trump used to be a president. (Wow.)


Well to be fair he does look like a president.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2008)

More stuff:

- Being old was like this: When you were 70-80ish, you would one day wake up with grey hair and wrinkles and stuff, even if you were perfectly fine the next day. I also thought that people were little kids until their 18th birthday, when they turned adults.
Stuff like that made perfact sense to me.

- You got a car when you turned 18.

- A really stupid one: I thought Jerry in Tom and Jerry was a girl because of his eyelashes, and never having heard the name "Jerry" before and because it's not a common name where I live, I thought it was a girl's name. I thought all the times he was referred to as "him" was a mistake. I got really confused when hearing about a guy named "Jerry". What the crap was wrong with my head?

- Link(from the Legend of Zelda series) was called Zelda.

Plus, my brother thought there was a vampire under his bed, and if he didn't fall asleep by 12 o'clock PM/24.00, the vampire would bite him and give him nightmares.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 11, 2008)

I was a very creative child.

Firstly, I thought that when there was just the right amount of darkness in my room, I could see individual atoms. I waited until about fifteen minutes after the light went out, and then they started to "appear". I think I bragged to some of my kindergarten friends about this, "you know, I can see ATOMS!" (I doubt many of them knew what atoms were anyway. :P) I thought I was SUPER-duper-special for this, and that I would be highly of use to scientists. 

In first grade, for some reason, I thought I was a spy/secret agent. It led to me doing some odd stuff. For example, in our classroom there were some boxes of dominoes. We used them for math or something, and so it was absolutely vital that we didn't mix up the pieces in the boxes. They had to have the exact number of pieces each, and all the right ones too. For some reason, something told me that I _had_ to take a domino out of one of the boxes and bury it in the sandbox out on the playground. I didn't know why I had to do this, I just knew that it must be done. So, when we were playing with the dominoes one day, I sneaked one into my pocket. I was terrified that someone would find it and the whole thing would be blown. But no one did, and I successfully took it to the sandbox and buried it. Then, for the rest of the year, I felt INCREDIBLY guilty about it, but I felt like I couldn't tell anyone at all or else they'd kill me or something.

This whole "I'm a spy" thing led to, for some inexplicable reason, me taking a piece of wood that I found outside to school. I can't really remember what it was, but it was about six inches long and kind of thick. Anyway, I didn't want my mom to notice that I was taking it, so I hid it in my pantleg. Why not my backpack? I have no idea. But anyway, it was in my pants (LOL I HAD SIX INCHES OF WOOD IN MY PANTS HA HA GET IT) and it was resting on my shoe, and I didn't want it to fall out on the ground or else I would be incriminated. This led to me walking funny as I went out the door. My mom asked "are you hurt? why are you limping?" and I was TERRIFIED but I answered "I'm not hurt, I'm fine" and I crossed my fingers as I walked out the door. Fortunately, I was never found, and my mission was pulled off successfully. I can't remember what I did with this wood as I got to school. 

Also in first grade, we had a sort of interesting sandbox. It's hard to describe without showing a picture, but anyway there was a bunch of sand, and then there was a big wooden structure that you could climb up. But the structure was hollow, and you could also go under it if you squeezed through the narrow gap. Through this gap was kind of the hideout for me and my friends, this cramped little dark, sandy room underneath the big structure, and we hung out there almost every day. BUT! There was _another_ room under the structure, and it was an even tighter fit in there. You couldn't sit up in there (and remember, we were first graders). Unlike the first room room, which was mostly sand, the second room had lots of weeds, and it was even darker. Needless to say, it was VERY sandy. However, we found the courage to crawl under, and each day, we made it further and further into the second room, until we were pretty much comfortable crawling around in there. 

BUT THERE WAS A THIRD ROOM!!!11!!!1!!!!11!!!

Only this third room was yet more cramped, and filled with sand. As in, you couldn't get in, because there was no empty space. Now, why in the world would they make this maze of rooms inside a sandbox? OH I KNOW. It was to hide an Egyptian mummy. There was no other logical explanation. I couldn't believe I had stumbled upon this great secret! But of course, it was buried under these layers of sand. So, I did what any adventurous seven-year-old would do, I dug. My friends dug with me. Every recess, we made more and more project on sifting through the sand and uncovering the mummy. We were all so excited.

BUT THEN DISASTER STRUCK. 

We went home over the weekend, and then we returned to the sandbox next Monday only to find that all the sand was back in its place. All our work had been undone. We would never find the Egyptian mummy now! I was devastated. I could have been FAMOUS! But no! Some evil fiend filled that chamber in!

I never tried to dig it up again, and the following year they tore that structure down. I can kind of see why. :P 

Okay, this post is getting long now. :0


ANYWAY, in second and third grade, I guess I got my rebellious streak early. I _hated_ school, I _hated_ teachers, and I was convinced that every teacher at our school was in a secret organization dedicated to stripping kids of all their freedom and trapping them and brainwashing them. I tried to defy teachers any time I could get away with it, I _loathed_ it when the teachers would call me cute, and... okay, I just hated them. I didn't hate each individual teacher though. I hated them as a whole. I loved each individual teacher. Kind of odd. ANYWAY, one day, I had a discussion with my friend that went somewhat like this:

FRIEND: Hey, you know that locked door by the music room that we were wondering about? 
ME: Yeah?
FRIEND: Well I went up there.
ME: When?
FRIEND: After school. Anyway, you'll never guess what's there?
ME: What? 
FRIEND: There's a pool on the roof of the building.
ME: No there isn't!
FRIEND: Yes there is.
ME: Did you swim in it?
FRIEND: Yeah.
ME: Did you have your bathing suit?
FRIEND: No I was naked. 
ME: But what if someone saw your wiener? 
FRIEND: No one could see, I was on the roof! Anyway, it was really cold there. I am still shivering. BRRRRR.

(eventually via THE POWER OF LOGIC I deduced that there was no pool)

FRIEND: Okay, you got me, there is no pool. It's actually a weapons room. There are guns and stuff.

To me, this made a lot more sense, and I went around believing it for a very long time. 

For an extremely long time, I thought that my stuffed animals were real, and loved me with all their hearts. After a while, I stopped believing it, but I sort of used them like some people use God. Like "Oh, no one loves me. :(  BUT WAIT! God loves me! :D". My version was: "Oh, no one loves me. :(  BUT WAIT! My stuffed animals love me! :D" I knew it was stupid, it just comforted me. Eventually I got over it. 

ALSO ON THE SUBJECT OF SEX: 

I knew that babies came from women getting pregnant and then nine months later the kid pops out of their stomach. But I had no idea HOW they got pregnant. So I figured that your body just _knew_ when you were married, and then after you were married you got a kid. This is what I thought for a long time, but then I realized that it made no sense. So I confronted my dad about it. 

ME: Dad, how do you and Mom decide to have a kid? 
DAD: Well, once you decide to have a kid, you have to hug each other while you're naked. 

(now, I knew that while it was fine for a guy to see a guy's "wiener", it was NOT fine for a girl to see a guy's "wiener", and vice versa. so this did not make sense to me).

ME: But Dad! Don't they see your wiener then? 
DAD: Well, yes, but it's okay because you're married.

I thought to myself "eew! I'll probably never have kids, if it means a girl has to see my wiener!" 





that's basically it now.



ETA: Oddly enough, I can't remember a time where I ever believed in God or Santa Claus. I always knew it was my mom beneath the Christmas tree, and I always thought that the God thing was extremely illogical. In the case of Santa Claus, I tried to trick my mom for years into telling me that Santa doesn't really exist, but she never did. In fact, she still talks about Santa now, and whenever I say "what are you getting me for Christmas?" she goes "Me? You mean Santa, right?" Kind of annoying. 

On the subject of God, I thought for a long time that God was just a sort of silly game grownups pretended to believe in, kind of like Santa Claus. Except, then, while I was seven or eight, I had a long period where I could never sleep at night, because I thought "WHAT IF GOD DOES EXIST? Then he _hates_ me right now! I'm really sorry, God! I believe in you!" But I knew in my heart that I never really believed... 

Thanks a lot, organized religion.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 11, 2008)

I used to think that everyone lived inside of the world, because I thaught that if we lived on the very outside of the earth that we see on globes, there would be no air and we would float away, because gravity wouldn't have any effect. Its crazy, but whenever I asked about that, no one would ever answer me in a way I could understand, so I would completely twist what they said so that it (unintentionally) supported what I thought. For example, I remember asking my mom if we lived under the earth's surface, and she replied something along the lines of "what do you think?" Then I asked that if we came out, we would float away, then she asked "What do you think gravity is for?"  I mean, how hard is it to get a yes or no answer? I had an over active imagination.

My brother has a few good ones also.
-He thaught that catslaid eggs and made their nests under pine trees. He even made a nest out of dead grass because he saw the neighbor's cat under the pine tree in my back yard.
-He thaught houses grew because they were wood, but at that time he didn't know trees were living.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a few for me, some of which that have already been said.

-Teachers lived in school
-Video games were ever changing (This was usually due to me forgetting details while replaying a game)
-Everyone in the world speaks English
-Also everyone in the world plays all the video games I do
-Warp pipes from Mario games were to be the way to travel in the future

Perhaps I was a _little_ obsessed over video games.

Anyway, Zeta's entire post made me laugh. Woooo.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh, I have one more: I thought it was morally okay to lie, as long as your fingers were crossed behind your back.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 11, 2008)

Zeta's post made me laugh too, especially the bits about the domino and the wood. I can just imagine this little kid being so determined to do pointless things.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 13, 2008)

I believed that there was treasure hidden in the school and a group of three teachers were the heirs to it.

Yeah.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 13, 2008)

-That you had to get married and have children in your lifetime, or else you'd go to Hell or something. (I've never been religious, though)
-You also had to be popular or you'd never ever have any friends
-That girls only liked boys, and boys only liked girls (physically), but sometimes they fell in love with someone of the same gender anyway. (This was mainly because I couldn't figure out how homosexual sex worked.)
-I had also convinced myself that there could be masculine females, but not effeminate males, so being a girl was much better.
-Stepping on cracks in the sidewalk was against the law.
-The entire world was made up of 2 cities and the areas in between, and everywhere else was fictional.
-That a woman could become pregnant just by thinking "I want children", and therefore men were only needed for company (I was quite the feminist back then xD)
-Periods were punishments for being bad.
-I had "heartburn" my entire life until I started school (As in, I seriously though my heart was on fire, I just couldn't feel it)
-You could become very rich by melting pennies and selling the scrap metal.

I know there are more, but I can't think of any atm.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 13, 2008)

OH I HAVE A REALLY GOOD ONE

Until embarrassingly late (like second grade) I thought that war consisted of standing on the shore of your country, and shooting a gun towards the country you were fighting with, attempting to hit the people on the shore of their own country. It was pretty much dumb luck whether you hit them or not, because you obviously couldn't _see_ them from all the way around the world, right? 

I asked a couple adults "so, in a war, how do the bullets go all the way across the ocean?" and they were just like "wut" which didn't help at all. :0  OH and in like first grade I wrote this story about the Gryffindor army fighting the Slytherin army using this "stand on the shore and shoot" method, and reading it nowadays makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 13, 2008)

-French kissing was just kissing in France
-Sex is just a gesture of love.
-Having babies was entirely different.
-Dogs/cats/etc. could talk, and only children can hear them talk. Adults are oblivious.
-The color red was evil, because blood was red. Blood = evil.
-If you carried a gun, they'd arrest you, always.
-Grandmas and Granpas, or anyone old never had a childhood.

I was such an idiot when I was a really small kid. :'D


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 17, 2008)

I HAVE A GREAT ONE. 

I'm pretty sure I didn't actually believe this, but still. God (as in the Abrahmic god, Yahweh, etc.) was the ruler of Earth and oversaw all the people on Earth. But only Earth, not the rest of the universe. All the other planets had their own god. Then, there were higher up, more superior gods that were the bosses of the gods of each planet. The boss god for our solar system (as in, he ordered around the gods of Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, and all the rest) was a giant beaver who liked to play baseball. 

Don't ask me where I got this.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 17, 2008)

I sort of vaguely remember thinking that women only fell in love with women, because all of the girls I saw always looked happy and stuff. I thought my parents were just really weird. No idea what I thought about men, though. :S

I also had the usual nightmares about the bath plug eating me. xDD It STILL creeps me out, I have to put a facecloth over the plughole if I'm going to have a bath.


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 21, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> - Dog food was made from dead dogs. (Also my sister's fault.)


... Uhh, that's actually TRUE.
Some dogs foods have euthanized animals and roadkill in them, rather than real meat. It's horrible.
Search "The truth about Dog food" on Google. You'll be surprised.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 21, 2008)

What's so horrible about that? It's letting good meat not go to waste, and I doubt the dogs really care.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 21, 2008)

I also used to think that women were impregnated bu the man peeing into her vagina. Awkward.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 21, 2008)

That's _basically_ true.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> I used to have this weird idea about languages. It wasn't that I thought everyone in the world spoke English, because I started learning a second language the moment I started school. I thought that everyone heard the language they spoke as English, and if you spoke in English to them they would hear it in a different language. Don't ask me what caused me to think this.
> 
> My mother also used to think that when a horse was shot in a western, it fell into the back of the TV. This resulted in her trying to take the back off the TV to see all the horses.
> 
> ~GG~


yeah, i used to have the same idea about languages too when i was little!:freaked:


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 21, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> What's so horrible about that? It's letting good meat not go to waste, and I doubt the dogs really care.


Who wants to eat ROADKILL? Seriously?
Also, the euthanized pets still have their collars and whatnot on, and are still in a bag when put into pet food. No matter if they are rotted and diseased! Let's just grind em' up!


----------



## CNiall (Aug 21, 2008)

Rayquaza said:


> Who wants to eat ROADKILL? Seriously?


...you eat dog food?



			
				Rayquaza said:
			
		

> Also, the euthanized pets still have their collars and whatnot on, and are still in a bag when put into pet food. No matter if they are rotted and diseased! Let's just grind em' up!


I smell urban myth material.


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 21, 2008)

CNiall said:


> I smell urban myth material.


http://iml.jou.ufl.edu/projects/Spring04/Perhach/PetFood/Contents.htm
http://www.preciouspets.org/truth.htm

Etc.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 22, 2008)

When I was one and my dad came home from work I got really mad at him because he left for the hole day and came back at night. I had no idea what work was.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 22, 2008)

> -You could spell Beetles (the bug) with an A or an E - it was like colour and color. I spent like 5 years writing about the eating and mating habits of Beatles. x_x


I didn't believe that myself, but reading that made soymilk come out of my nose. :D


So anyway, stuff that I thought:

That ALF (The fuzzy alien puppet dude) would come out of a glass of milk to cast an evil curse on me (I was about four. -_-; )

I was afraid that I'd be sucked down the drain in the bathtub. (Damn you, Rugrats! >=|)

I thought that if I wished and prayed enough I would acquire shape shifting powers (I was 6. I wanted to be a flying T-Rex. :D)

That fairis lived in my house (age 8). I wrote letters to them and built little towns for them out of building blocks. :3 MY parents replied to the letters. xD

That I could get shape shifting powers if I pleased the fairies. (I left them a corn chip once. :D)

That there really might be a Chalk Zone.

That I was actually a wolf in a human body (I was about 10 maybe? Iunno.)

That I had Mad Cow Disease (Good God, all my worst panic attacks were over that D: It's still my biggest fear.)

That Pokemon existed. (age 8)

That everyone was actually their favorite pokemon on some spiritual level (Once again, I was 8. I was a really really screwed up kid. >_>; )

That I could build sci-fi-ish machines by sticking random toys and stuff together. (6)

That my dead dog was my guardian angel (Yaaay, 'All Dogs go to Heaven' 8D)

That the Magic School Bus was real. (about 6.)


Eeeeh I'm weird. Reallyreallyreallyweird. |D;


----------

